# Need help with new grow



## trommer (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello all! My new project is growing (2 ) Gorilla Glue autoflower plants in a 4' X 2' tent.
I allowed the feminized seeds to sit in water for 18 hours, then planted them today about 1/4" deep in their final 14L pots using FF HF soil, (I've had success before spouting seeds like this). I realize that I purchased the wrong LED light for my tent, (1200W). I have the pots in the tent with the light hung about 30" >above< the pots. Should this set up be okay for the seedlings when they begin grow? Too much light? Too far away from the pots? I know it's a total waste of energy, that's for sure.

EDIT  I have since removed the two pots from the tent and put them under a small fluorescent lamp. I found the tent was getting a bit warm, even with an exhaust fan running and inlet air, I will purchase the appropriate size LED for this odd sized tent. 
Still learning.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

I used a King 1200 LED and a 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 fixture in a 2x4x4 foot tent my last grow. I was growing during the fall and winter so maybe that helped with the heat but my temps were ok. That is probably a bit much light for seedlings though. Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2019)

What is the actual working wattage of the light?  I am thinking that it is probably not too much light for that tent.  However it is too much for small seedlings.  You have done right to put them under a fluorescent, but don't make it one that is too small or they will get leggy.

What type and size is your exhaust fan?  It may be too small for your space if it is getting too hot.  

A 4 x 2 isn't really an odd sized tent at all--it is actually a  very common size.  I had a closet that size that I used for vegging for over a decade.


----------



## trommer (Jul 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I used a King 1200 LED and a 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 fixture in a 2x4x4 foot tent my last grow. I was growing during the fall and winter so maybe that helped with the heat but my temps were ok. That is probably a bit much light for seedlings though. Good luck.



Agree, and Thanks. I’m going to use the 1200 W LED later on then.


----------



## trommer (Jul 5, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> What is the actual working wattage of the light?  I am thinking that it is probably not too much light for that tent.  However it is too much for small seedlings.  You have done right to put them under a fluorescent, but don't make it one that is too small or they will get leggy.
> 
> What type and size is your exhaust fan?  It may be too small for your space if it is getting too hot.
> 
> A 4 x 2 isn't really an odd sized tent at all--it is actually a  very common size.  I had a closet that size that I used for vegging for over a decade.



Off the top of my head I believe it’s about 550W. I will feel more comfortable once these girls break ground. I’ll keep updating as time goes on.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

When I bought my 2x4 tent, it came with a weak inline 6” fan. It is a ‘mothers tent’ from HTG supply. The fan didn’t have enough air exchange so I bought a 4” high velocity fan. It works but if I had it to do over, I’d get a 6”. I am still using the tent 7 years later but I won’t be flowering in it this run. The size worked well for 2 plants. Might have to do some training though...


----------



## trommer (Jul 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> When I bought my 2x4 tent, it came with a weak inline 6” fan. It is a ‘mothers tent’ from HTG supply. The fan didn’t have enough air exchange so I bought a 4” high velocity fan. It works but if I had it to do over, I’d get a 6”. I am still using the tent 7 years later but I won’t be flowering in it this run. The size worked well for 2 plants. Might have to do some training though...



I’m happy I’m not crowding this tent, (only 2 plants), I learned the hard way...my other tent is a 3’ X 3’ which I had (9) NINE! plants in. They grew so fast I had to start moving plants around, which was a fiasco. They are all growing well now though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

I have a 3x3 that I will be flowering in and I have 7 plants. Hoping for some males do I can thin down to 3 or 4...


----------



## trommer (Jul 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a 3x3 that I will be flowering in and I have 7 plants. Hoping for some males do I can thin down to 3 or 4...



That’s exactly what I’m doing with the nine plants that I have. Waiting to sex them to thin out the bunch. I’m tired of taking care of probably at least 4-5 males.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

I will put some outside in the woods behind my house if I have more than 4 females. 1st world problems...


----------



## trommer (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello All!
Thanks so much for the help in the past. I now have (2) flowering Gorilla Glue autos growing with 24/0 light in a 4x2 tent with a 1200W LED. Both are in Happy Frog soil and I’ve been feeding them Happy Frog Big Bloom liquid, (not too much but I think it may have caused both plants excessive stress, see photo, (a photo which does not really show signs of what’s going on; dried, semi-shriveled, wilting leaves). Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
P.S. I’m not over/under watering.


----------

